# British teachers



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello all!

Just another quick question from me- hopefully someone can offer some words of wisdom 

I am a primary teacher in England and would like to continue my career in Canada (specifically Alberta). I was wondering if anyone has any experience of applying and submitting information for certification in Canada? There seems to be a lot of documents that I need to have sent direct from the institutions where I studied, rather than just sending the original copies that I have.

If anyone can help or share experiences I would be very grateful!

A x

p.s we are applying under my husband's job as I realise Teaching is not on the skilled workers list.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm in Dubai now but I grew up and started teaching in Alberta. Even for us it is standard that we get the universities/colleges to send the original copies of our transcripts. Then they know for sure nothing was altered. However you may want to contact the districts directly to let them know the situation as sometimes you can send the documents directly from you. Since Alberta works on a grid system they will calculate the years of Education and the years experience. Depending you may need to upgrade a few courses.

There are several school districts in Alberta depending on where you are living and there is also one for Catholics.

What area are you planning on moving to?


----------



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> Hi, I'm in Dubai now but I grew up and started teaching in Alberta. Even for us it is standard that we get the universities/colleges to send the original copies of our transcripts. Then they know for sure nothing was altered. However you may want to contact the districts directly to let them know the situation as sometimes you can send the documents directly from you. Since Alberta works on a grid system they will calculate the years of Education and the years experience. Depending you may need to upgrade a few courses.
> 
> There are several school districts in Alberta depending on where you are living and there is also one for Catholics.
> 
> What area are you planning on moving to?


Hi!

Thank you for your reply- we're probably looking at Calgary or somewhere close by- undecided as yet!

I've contacted the Alberta Education people to see about sending my transcripts, but I guess it's not too much effort to contact my universities if necessary.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

okay for Calgary there are two school boards. Calgary Public and Calgary Catholic (you can teach here if you're Catholic but you have to prove it with baptismal cert.). Then there is RockyView school district which serves the public schools in Cochrane, Chestermere all the way up to Red Deer. I worked for Calgary Catholic for 5 years (hope to go back when we return home).
You will be on probationary status. Possibly not with Alberta board of Education since you taught before but I'm not sure. If so then you'll be a probationary teacher in Alberta for two years before getting your permanent teaching certificate.
With each school board you will usually be on probationary status as well for two years. Hopefully you'll get on full time however there have been lots of cuts so you may end up being part time or on the sub list. Its unfortunate but let me tell you that subs are in desparate need in Calgary. Many on the list are on there for a reason.... either they are retired teachers or there is a reason that they couldn't get on full time. But many times if you prove that you're good you can be a full time sub and get almost as much money subbing as you would teaching except without the work and the benefits.


----------



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> okay for Calgary there are two school boards. Calgary Public and Calgary Catholic (you can teach here if you're Catholic but you have to prove it with baptismal cert.). Then there is RockyView school district which serves the public schools in Cochrane, Chestermere all the way up to Red Deer. I worked for Calgary Catholic for 5 years (hope to go back when we return home).
> You will be on probationary status. Possibly not with Alberta board of Education since you taught before but I'm not sure. If so then you'll be a probationary teacher in Alberta for two years before getting your permanent teaching certificate.
> With each school board you will usually be on probationary status as well for two years. Hopefully you'll get on full time however there have been lots of cuts so you may end up being part time or on the sub list. Its unfortunate but let me tell you that subs are in desparate need in Calgary. Many on the list are on there for a reason.... either they are retired teachers or there is a reason that they couldn't get on full time. But many times if you prove that you're good you can be a full time sub and get almost as much money subbing as you would teaching except without the work and the benefits.


Excellent- thanks for that- really helpful! I'm not Catholic so it'd have to be Calgary Public board. I've not done sub work, but am prepared to do that if full-time work is not in demand at the moment.

Are you planning on heading home soon?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

we've been abroad since November. have to stick it out 2 years at least to be tax free. From what I hear Calgary Public is good. Just stick to your guns as there is a lot of politics in both boards.


----------



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> we've been abroad since November. have to stick it out 2 years at least to be tax free. From what I hear Calgary Public is good. Just stick to your guns as there is a lot of politics in both boards.


Ah, ok- will do!

Also- hope you don't mind me asking.... do teachers get paid during the school holidays? We do here in the UK but I wasn't sure if I would have to be finding a summer job as well!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

yup. you are told how much you will get yearly and then they will divide that between 12 months. There are about two months where you have to pay more into cpp etc. most boards will pay you and the end of june then one cheque a few days later and then one more cheque. so watch your pennies because you sometimes forget about that come august when you won't get a pay. It will work out the same but most of us forget and then its a long haul until the pay in september.


----------



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> yup. you are told how much you will get yearly and then they will divide that between 12 months. There are about two months where you have to pay more into cpp etc. most boards will pay you and the end of june then one cheque a few days later and then one more cheque. so watch your pennies because you sometimes forget about that come august when you won't get a pay. It will work out the same but most of us forget and then its a long haul until the pay in september.


That's worth knowing- thank you!

Sounds similar to the UK but it's just a straightforward split between the 12 months


----------

